# Roadmaster...What Year?



## Nathan2307 (Nov 2, 2011)

Roadmaster Skyrider Deluxe middleweight. I'm thinking late 60s early 70s??? What do you think?


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 2, 2011)

1965ish. What is the serial number on the left rear toe plate?


----------



## Nathan2307 (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks to be 185336


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 2, 2011)

I would say early 60s. Does it have a Bendix hub with a red ring around the center?


----------



## Nathan2307 (Nov 3, 2011)

It's a Shimano!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 3, 2011)

I'd guess 66-70, as that skinny chainguard was a later 60s item.


----------

